# TPMS problems



## Ohio Altima 2007 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a 2007 Nissan Altima and got new tires on the car at NTB back in December, so about 10 months ago. A week after I got the new tires on, the low tire pressure light came on, took it back into NTB and they said it was because of the cold weather. It happened a couple more times and I filled them up with air. When it happened the next time, I took it in to NTB and they said that I needed a new tire pressure sensor because it was allowing the tire to leak. I got that done and in the process, they told me that the whole tire was bad. So, I had to get that replaced. Recently, they told me another tire was leaking b/c of the sensor and I had to get a new sensor. I got a new one and now a week later, the tire pressure light is on again. I am trying to figure out if this is a problem with Altimas and their sensors or if NTB put faulty tires on and messed up the sensors in the process? Any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

I visited a local tire and wheel shop not too long ago and TPMS came up. I haven't seen any, but he tells me TPMS now have rubber stems. 

The OEM's have a aluminum stem and corrosion is apparently causing the problem.

I'll assume you're from Ohio, does the state use a lot of road salt?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they do have a seal, could be pinched etc, or they could have damaged the sensor(s) when changing the tires..


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i had a set of tires replaced at discount tire and replaced all the pressure sensors as well. they told me that they are "ready" sensors so they should reset after about 30 miles of driving. i'm passed that already and the TPM warning lamp is still illuminated. i'm thinking that a battery disconnection would reset the TPM system. i'll try that before heading back to discount tire for the TPM warning lamp issue.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Ohio Altima 2007 said:


> I have a 2007 Nissan Altima and got new tires on the car at NTB back in December, so about 10 months ago. A week after I got the new tires on, the low tire pressure light came on, took it back into NTB and they said it was because of the cold weather. It happened a couple more times and I filled them up with air. When it happened the next time, I took it in to NTB and they said that I needed a new tire pressure sensor because it was allowing the tire to leak. I got that done and in the process, they told me that the whole tire was bad. So, I had to get that replaced. Recently, they told me another tire was leaking b/c of the sensor and I had to get a new sensor. I got a new one and now a week later, the tire pressure light is on again. I am trying to figure out if this is a problem with Altimas and their sensors or if NTB put faulty tires on and messed up the sensors in the process? Any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks!


Were the new tires a good quality brand name? If you didn't have any problems with the low tire pressure sensors prior to getting your new tires, then I would venture to say that NTB damaged the sensors or that there was a problem with the sealing of the tire to the wheel. Most tire shops buff the wheel sealing edge and then apply liquid sealer to the tire bead prior to installing the tire.


----------

